
Maternal Fluoride Consumption During Pregnancy May Lower Children's Intelligence - freditup
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/08/19/752376080/can-maternal-fluoride-consumption-during-pregnancy-lower-childrens-intelligence
======
gus_massa
From the research article:

> _A 1-mg /L increase in MUFSG was associated with a 4.49-point lower IQ score
> (95% CI, −8.38 to −0.60) in boys,_

> _but there was no statistically significant association with IQ scores in
> girls (B = 2.40; 95% CI, −2.53 to 7.33)._

> _A 1-mg higher daily intake of fluoride among pregnant women was associated
> with a 3.66 lower IQ score (95% CI, −7.16 to −0.14) in boys and girls._

I'm not sure about the notation, but the results look pretty close to include
the null hypothesis, where the change is 0.

